# HyperX Cloud II persistent white noise when using USB.



## Rittzy

If the noise is still the same when the volume has been turned down on windows then it sounds like the USB DAC that you get with the headset could be causing the problem? I take it, it doesn't happen when its plugged straight into the 3.5mm port on the PC? I have Logitech headset I got last year during black Friday which also has a similar problem but not as annoying, gets even worse when the USB port next to it is in use.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Hmm possibly the usb adapter.


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> So I picked these up during black friday on the cheap and was excited for them. I previously had Siberia V2's(3.5mm) but the mic broke as they apparently notoriously do. So when trying the HyperX II's the first thing I noticed is when using USB(which if I didn't use USB I could use the 7.1 surround/volume mixer/mic muter functions) whenever I'm doing something with sound, whether it's a game, music, youtube, there's this constant white noise in the background. It gets alleviated a bit when turning off the 7.1 surround, but it's still there. This doesn't happen when plugging the headset into my front 3.5mm jack. Have tried my back usb ports and still the same white noise. When I close all applications that could emit sound the white noise goes away, but if I use turn down the sound thru Windows to a minimum the volume and the white noise doesn't change and can then overpower the sound of the game. Is this just a problem with this headset? Has anybody heard about anything like this before and may know of a fix? Thanks.


We can take care of you. Have you tried to update the firmware of the USB adapter?

*Cloud II Firmware 005:* Link

If this does not resolve your issue, let me know and we can take the required steps to assist you with a replacement.


----------



## odin2free

Welp
I can say this..
That the Firmware update actually helped oohhh so much with that white noise issue.
Thank you for posting it here, i couldnt find the file anywhere on the support site....


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyperX-Felinni*
> 
> We can take care of you. Have you tried to update the firmware of the USB adapter?
> 
> *Cloud II Firmware 005:* Link
> 
> If this does not resolve your issue, let me know and we can take the required steps to assist you with a replacement.


Sorry to thread jack, but I was having popping/cracking noises with my brand new Cloud II's. Saw this thread and downloaded the firmware update. It seems to have fixed it. My usb dongle was still on firmware version 3.


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Sorry to thread jack, but I was having popping/cracking noises with my brand new Cloud II's. Saw this thread and downloaded the firmware update. It seems to have fixed it. My usb dongle was still on firmware version 3.


Glad to hear our latest firmware update worked out for you!


----------



## Sanders54

The firmware worked for me as well! You should make it a tad easier to find







.


----------



## CoreyL4

Yeah I couldn't find it on the site. Luckily this thread had it in it.


----------



## HyperX-Felinni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanders54*
> 
> The firmware worked for me as well! You should make it a tad easier to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Yeah I couldn't find it on the site. Luckily this thread had it in it.


Glad to hear it worked out for everyone! We're working on an updater that we can post online our Technical Support Pages shortly.


----------

